# Off season reading



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Staying Alive in Avalanche Terrain

Must read!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Staying Alive in Avalanche Terrain by Bruce Tremper is the book to start with and will answer a lot of your questions. It's a great book to read before your level I course too.

As far as the Level I course goes. You can expect a day or two in a classroom than an on snow day to go over what was covered in the classroom. Read the recommended book above and you will be way ahead of the game.

REI offers free classes on map reading. I should probably take one myself. Generally I go to areas where I know the layout of the terrain, so I just use the topo maps to figure out where steeper lines are and routes out of basins and such. Not sure if you have REI anywhere near you, but if you do, it's worth checking out.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

The Avalanche Handbook is a wealth of information, but definitely start with the first one the others mentioned. The handbook reads almost like a textbook at times, and is extremely in-depth.


----------

